# This Craigs List ad is too funny



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2016)

http://eastnc.craigslist.org/grd/5718394964.html

I just sent them a text. 
Told them she was a real nice doe.

Only problem is you don't own her. 

So, then I told her the does name and who really did own her.

I don't know what kind of scam she's running.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 15, 2016)

I saw one with a picture of a goat with boots on ( had seen the same pic before on the internet) and it said: actual toilet trained goat. It takes boots off at the door.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 15, 2016)

I saw that too OFA. I was thinking of doing the same thing LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I saw that too OFA. I was thinking of doing the same thing LOL



Don't you wish you could get a doe like that for $250?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 15, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Don't you wish you could get a doe like that for $250?


Maybe I should message them and ask for an order of 15, as long as they are just like the doe pictured


----------



## TAH (Aug 15, 2016)

There was a ad with that same doe a few weeks ago for Corvallis Oregon except they had her posted for $450.


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 15, 2016)

If I could get a doe like that for $250, I'd be broke!  I'd buy her three times!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 15, 2016)

_"If you must call please ask for Carly, or text me. I'd like to meet in person who ever is purchasing. Give me a call."_

Sounds kinda dangerous to me.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> _"If you must call please ask for Carly, or text me. I'd like to meet in person who ever is purchasing. Give me a call."_
> 
> Sounds kinda dangerous to me.


Definitely some kind of scam


----------



## babsbag (Aug 15, 2016)

OK, I have to ask...who does the doe belong to?


----------



## AClark (Aug 15, 2016)

I see stuff like that on our CL all the time, one time it was my litter of puppies that I had already sold off 6 months prior. I swear you need to go armed for your own safety to do any dealings on CL anymore, people are so shady.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 15, 2016)

babsbag said:


> OK, I have to ask...who does the doe belong to?


She belongs to the folks over at DragonFly Farm in Harvard, MA. She was bred by Flat Rocks Farm
http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/pages/seniordoes.html

LOVE this doe! 

ETA She is my boy Issac's SSSD. Gettin back there on paper, but she's still there! LOL


----------



## babsbag (Aug 15, 2016)

I guess her picture in on Wikipedia so maybe they just copied it from there to show what a nigi looks like. A little false advertising to say the least. 

That doe's DOB was 2003...is she still alive?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 15, 2016)

Probably at the very least, a bait and switch...you go looking for this doe





(picture credit to Dragonfly Farm)




and find something like this!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> She belongs to the folks over at DragonFly Farm in Harvard, MA. She was bred by Flat Rocks Farm
> http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/pages/seniordoes.html
> 
> LOVE this doe!
> ...


She sure is


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Probably at the very least, a bait and switch...you go looking for this doe
> 
> View attachment 20733
> (picture credit to Dragonfly Farm)
> ...


That is too funny


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2016)

I've already called them out on the lie but Maurine is going to text them to say she is interested


----------



## luvmypets (Aug 15, 2016)

I have seen this picture all over the internet... For real how dumb does this lady thinks we are?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 15, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I've already called them out on the lie but Maurine is going to text them to say she is interested


This ought to be interesting 

Every now and then we get spammers calling from Lord knows where telling me I have a bug in my computer...and I love keeping them going. Start screaming OMGosh a few times, asking what I need to do to fix this, act like a crazy nut job for a few minutes and right when they think they hit the jackpot I tell them what I really think of them  I'll stop there as this is a family-friendly forum  

@frustratedearthmother That was great!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> She belongs to the folks over at DragonFly Farm in Harvard, MA. She was bred by Flat Rocks Farm
> http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/pages/seniordoes.html
> 
> LOVE this doe!
> ...


Did you notice she only got V on udder?
You can tell in that picture her fore udder has that "pocket" it doesn't blend well into her abdomen
if that was better she would have been 92


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 15, 2016)

My step-dad does the same thing.  His personal favorite is to do that then say oh I don't have a computer,  I thought you were sending me one? 

I was hoping someone would email about the doe,  I am anxious to hear how this goes! I've never actually seen much scam stuff on Craigslist near me,  surprisingly.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 15, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> You can tell in that picture her fore udder has that "pocket" it doesn't blend well into her abdomen



I have a doe with a "pocket garage"...my friend says that if it was any deeper you could park a car in there.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 15, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Did you notice she only got V on udder?
> You can tell in that picture her fore udder has that "pocket" it doesn't blend well into her abdomen
> if that was better she would have been 92 or maybe 93


Yep, I was just looking at that. I'm kinda of a sucker for this doe though, I think every goat has its strengths and weaknesses.
I'd love to see a pic of her fore udder. 
I have only seen one ND doe appraise at a 93, she is just lovely.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Yep, I was just looking at that. I'm kinda of a sucker for this doe though, I think every goat has its strengths and weaknesses.
> I'd love to see a pic of her fore udder.
> I have only seen one ND doe appraise at a 93, she is just lovely.


She got 90 EEEV
Maybe 91 or 92 if the fore udder was smoother
Hey my girl Cocoa got a higher score 91 EEEV and Zamia got 91 VEEE 
And Clara Belle got 90 EEEE
Party is very nice but I think that is a great picture too
Perfect distance perfect angle


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I guess her picture in on Wikipedia so maybe they just copied it from there to show what a nigi looks like. A little false advertising to say the least.
> 
> That doe's DOB was 2003...is she still alive?


I don't know if she is or not
I know she freshend in the spring of 2014 and I think they bred her again but I'm not sure if she freshened in 2015
She was a hard working girl


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh yes of course that was a great pic 
Every goat has its drawbacks  


When I was first looking at getting papered ND's years ago she was one of the first really pretty does I had seen. 

Like I said, that was years ago and I know much more now. That is why I said I was a sucker for her. 

Heck, most of my goats look like monsters in pictures. Someone would have to see them in person to appreciate them. 

Having an E in mammary is one of the biggest things for me. I love seeing E in general appearance, dairy character, body capacity, but I like it even better when I see it in mammary.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 15, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I don't know if she is or not
> I know she freshend in the spring of 2014 and I think they bred her again but I'm not sure if she freshened in 2015
> She was a hard working girl


This was posted on the owners farm FB page on April 6, 2016
"Huge buck and doe for Party (and a little brother mummy). She's a trouper, spat them out with very little trouble."


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 15, 2016)

Saw this, LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> This was posted on the owners farm FB page on April 6, 2016
> "Huge buck and doe for Party (and a little brother mummy). She's a trouper, spat them out with very little trouble."


Like I said
She's a hard working girl
You don't "retire" a doe whose kids sell for $1000 each


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 15, 2016)

This is why I will never "make it"  in the goat world.  I'll retire my does when it's best for them regardless.  Of course I would never have the kind of doe that has kids worth that much but still! 

I have no idea what all these Es and Vs and numbers mean,  but she looks gorgeous to me! Haha


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> This is why I will never "make it"  in the goat world.  I'll retire my does when it's best for them regardless.  Of course I would never have the kind of doe that has kids worth that much but still!
> 
> I have no idea what all these Es and Vs and numbers mean,  but she looks gorgeous to me! Haha


I kind of understand what you are saying .
So when will you retire them that's best for them?
If you have read online that a doe will live longer if you retire them at a certain age that's not true
If she doesn't have difficulty
Kidding then there's is no reason not to breed them
Some people use a standard of if they have difficulty twice then you don't breed
I know of a Nigerian doe who was quite valuable who freshend 20
times
The breeder dried her off and bred her twice a year
She didn't settle at 12 years old and passed in her sleep at 15 years old

E is Excellent 
V is Very Good
Overall 90 and above is excellent


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation! No,  OK here is my crazy moment... I actually really struggle with the idea of breeding,  as there are so many animals that are neglected on a day to day basis and I hate to add animals to the world that I can't personally keep or add to the freezer.  I breed because that's how milk happens.  So if my doe isn't worth breeding for milking's sake I won't breed her. I don't have an exact age,  still kind of new to this. But I also,  despite recommendations from many farmers,  will not breed my sows more than once a year even though I take a giant financial hit by only having one litter per year.

OK sorry for rambling!

ETA: that's not to say I won't ever sell animals bred here,  just that I feel uncomfortable with it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> Thanks for the explanation! No,  OK here is my crazy moment... I actually really struggle with the idea of breeding,  as there are so many animals that are neglected on a day to day basis and I hate to add animals to the world that I can't personally keep or add to the freezer.  I breed because that's how milk happens.  So if my doe isn't worth breeding for milking's sake I won't breed her. I don't have an exact age,  still kind of new to this. But I also,  despite recommendations from many farmers,  will not breed my sows more than once a year even though I take a giant financial hit by only having one litter per year.
> 
> OK sorry for rambling!


You are 100 percent correct in your approach
If you are just breeding for your own meat and milk
But a doe like Party is special
And the doe I mentioned her name was Cowgirl she was very special too
A breeder owes it to the breed to use them to their full potential and create as much of their DNA as possible
Of course as long as the animal is healthy and capable
I have a doe Ginger who is 7
She is the mother of many beautiful does
We will absolutely breed her this fall
She has freshened 6 times
Squirted them out until this year
And had a kid with a bad presentation
If she has another problem then we may not again next year and she will always have a home here in retirement
We aren't exactly making it in the goat world either


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 15, 2016)

Is that a Nigerian Pincher? Must be worth millions.

I'll buy one of those, too.


Goat Whisperer said:


> Saw this, LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Seriously though, this doe is one of the reasons I fell in love with the ND. Hopefully one day I have a doe as beautiful as her. She's simply amazing.
> ...


----------



## babsbag (Aug 15, 2016)

I have a 10 year old doe that was one of my first 3 goats. Her name is Moonpie. First three freshenings went fine, the fourth and fifth we had problems with hypocalcemia. The vet saved her both times and told me that we could "manage" this the next time. I chose to not have a next time as she is my special girl and I have others to make milk for me. So she just hangs out and bosses everyone around and she will be here until she dies. She still comes into milk each summer, but this year I am not even milking her as she has a hard time getting on the stand. I am hoping that next year when I have the dairy she will have a ramp to walk on and that she will be part of the string.  After all, it is her dairy.

But facing this on a commercial side is different and not every goat can be my special girl so where do old goats go when they don't make in the dairy string anymore?  Do I sell them before they are past their prime and keep cycling in the young ones? I can't become a home for retired goats.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 16, 2016)

You will make better decisions than some of us because you are planning on being a for profit dairy.  We were talking to a family of Katahdin breeders at a sheep show this weekend about getting one of his lamb rams.  They had just downsized the flock but still had 20 or 30 "pets"


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 16, 2016)

@babsbag that is really difficult,  I imagine. Having a large volume of goats multiplies the "retirement"  issue for sure.  It seems like a lot of dairies do just that.  I've seen a lot of does in milk for sale that are being retired and sold as family milkers. Or as pets.  Although that works better with Nigerians,  not as many people who want a pet full size goat.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 16, 2016)

I think I will move this conversation to my dairy journal. This has been on my mind for a while now and I would like to here ideas and thoughts.

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/the-building-of-jumping-the-moon-dairy.31123/page-26


----------



## babsbag (Aug 16, 2016)

So what do you think the maximum age is for someone to own a family milker? I am trying to keep only friendly goats from here on out so that they might transition onto a family farm but also these goats will never be hand milked. Do you think that that will make a difference to prospective buyers ? I don't want to send them to auction.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 16, 2016)

Several of our Lamanchas came from homes where they were machine milked. Of course hands are used to strip etc and even out udders. Our girls had no issues with hand milking.

We are getting ready to reverse that and go to machine milking... I wonder if that will be a challenge.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 16, 2016)

I just did the same thing SBC....took my does about 5 minutes to adjust.  They were more afraid of all those milk lines than the physical sensation of the machine milking.   And, by the same token, a few of my ff's have ONLY been machine milked, but adjusted to hand milking (just because) with no issues at all...   Food and relief trump fear of the unknown around here, lol!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 16, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I just did the same thing SBC....took my does about 5 minutes to adjust.  They were more afraid of all those milk lines than the physical sensation of the machine milking.   And, by the same token, a few of my ff's have ONLY been machine milked, but adjusted to hand milking (just because) with no issues at all...   Food and relief trump fear of the unknown around here, lol!!



"Trouble" our mini mancha is ridiculous. She will be the hardest. Any change, and I mean ANY change and she is a basket case.
We put another feed bin in the mikroom once and she wouldn't go in. If goats could have OCD she'd be the poster goat for it. 
Trouble could never leave our farm. I think she'd die. Seriously.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 16, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I have a Nigerian Dwarf like that. If one thing is different in the milking room, she freezes in fear.



Sometimes I think it is to protect @Goat Whisperer  She thinks Goat Whisperer is her baby. She will block her and holler at her.
She is a really cool goat.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 16, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> If goats could have OCD she'd be the poster goat for it.




LOL - I've got TWO like that!  And, I milk those two at the same time - so if one is goofy one day it influences the other.  My milking machine is set up for milking two at a time, but one side is for large teats - the other side for small so I have to make sure I've got one big teated (I know that's not a word - but it works, lol) goat and one smaller teated one to milk at the same time.  I'd like to change those two to different milking partners - but I'm afraid it would be a HUGE disaster.    So I guess I'm stuck with it this way for this season anyway...      And now that it's rained and they have to walk through mud to come to the milk room - my life is he(double L) again!   Grrrrrr!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 16, 2016)

I want to put a foot wash in the path that the goats have to use to get to the dairy. The thing is I am afraid that they would never walk through it. Goats melt when they get their feet wet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 16, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Jeffers has a disinfectant mat that kills a bunch of stuff. I think it is called a biosecurity something. But, it us expensive... The lady who writes Tennessee Meat Goat articles uses/ reccomends it.



Many of these products are ineffective, much like the foot wash basins people use. You cannot disinfect organic matter. If there is poop in the hooves or wedged in your boots stepping on a mat or a wash will not do anything. It doesn't render the poop free of bacteria. 
It may help remove some debris though.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 16, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Many of these products are ineffective, much like the foot wash basins people use. You cannot disinfect organic matter. If there is poop in the hooves or wedged in your boots stepping on a mat or a wash will not do anything. It doesn't render the poop free of bacteria.
> It may help remove some debris though.




Then I guess the goats will just have to wear shoes, and take them off before they go inside!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 16, 2016)

I was only thinking that some of the straw and dirt would get knocked off, wasn't trying to disinfect them. My drain is set up under the milk stands so the more I can get washed off prior the easier it will be to clean. I can just wash it all off into the drain but then I have to deal with it when it is in the big holding tank. I think I will probably have to buy a macerating pump to make sure no organic matter clogs the discharge.  I hope to use the spent wash water for irrigating pasture.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 16, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Then I guess the goats will just have to wear shoes, and take them off before they go inside!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 16, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Then I guess the goats will just have to wear shoes, and take them off before they go inside!



I am going to teach them to wipe their feet too. 

As far as working it all out...we'll see what I have missed when it is time to make it all work. It will 2 years in the designing and building come next Spring when I hope to be in production. Has not been quick that's for sure.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 1, 2016)

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/all/
Cammo truck anyone?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## babsbag (Sep 1, 2016)

Now that was funny. That entire page of posts is pretty funny.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, you gotta be careful cuz people post some nasty/rude stuff but it's pretty funny if you pick the right ones.


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 1, 2016)

This... This one was funny!! The poor wife.
And Can't leave out the raman noodle packets. XD


----------



## TAH (Sep 1, 2016)

Those are all pretty funny. Except the few that are bad.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 7, 2016)

The poor wife? How about the poor family that she's trying to poison? I mean I'm not the most sanitary person around, I'm don't go overboard about cleanliness, but some basic precautions are essential. Can you imagine using a cutting board that was used to cut up raw chicken and never properly cleaned and sanitized?   Or the pulling a dirty knife out of the sink (full of I assume nasty dirty dishes) to cut up fruit for the kids? Really? Yuck!


----------



## micah wotring (Sep 7, 2016)

XD Yeah. I have a pretty strong amune system cuz of creek/hose water every day but it's still best to be clean. lol


----------



## AClark (Sep 7, 2016)

Those kids have a better immune system for it! LOL
When I was a teenager, my parents started getting really ill. It lasted for quite awhile, more than 2 months of chronic diarrhea for both of them. Finally one of them went to the doctor and found out it was E-Coli. Then they tested the well, which tested positive. Those mud dauber wasps had built a nest under the well cap where it had vibrated off slightly. Their nest was made out of horse manure and it vibrated down into the well.
I never got sick at all and the family doctor said it was probably because I had been exposed to it for so long that I had immunity, just like the kids in Mexico that don't get sick from drinking the water. 

That being said, I am a clean/sanitation freak. I believe in bleach and lysol, amen.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Nov 15, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> This was posted on the owners farm FB page on April 6, 2016
> "Huge buck and doe for Party (and a little brother mummy). She's a trouper, spat them out with very little trouble."


She is on Dragonfly Farm's 2017 kidding schedule!
http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/pages/kids.html


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 16, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> She is on Dragonfly Farm's 2017 kidding schedule!
> http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/pages/kids.html



Wow.
She will be 13 y/o in Dec.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 16, 2016)

We had a situation like the original one with pyr pups. A friend of mine in Michigan was told about an add in Minnesota using her puppy pics. I called and she refused to allow me to see the parents and would only meet me somewhere (I was trying to get an address for my friend) Very sad people can't use their own photos....


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Nov 16, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> We had a situation like the original one with pyr pups. A friend of mine in Michigan was told about an add in Minnesota using her puppy pics. I called and she refused to allow me to see the parents and would only meet me somewhere (I was trying to get an address for my friend) Very sad people can't use their own photos....


So did I. The lady wouldn't give me her number and said in an email, "as I tried to explain to you before, (WHAT???!!!) I have moved and you need to send in the money plus shipping so I can ship the pup to you." Um, NO I won't! I have seen the same ad pics since then.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 16, 2016)

Sketchy! I've actually had really good luck with Craigslist.  I got all my goats from Craigslist but obviously got test results, etc.  Before I bought them.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 16, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> So did I. The lady wouldn't give me her number and said in an email, "as I tried to explain to you before, (WHAT???!!!) I have moved and you need to send in the money plus shipping so I can ship the pup to you." Um, NO I won't! I have seen the same ad pics since then.



That's just a straight up scam.


----------



## TAH (Nov 16, 2016)

Craigslist in alaska is full of scams especially for husky puppies.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Nov 16, 2016)

TAH said:


> Craigslist in alaska is full of scams especially for husky puppies.


This scam was for a husky pup.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 21, 2016)

Ha! I just saw an ad for "Llamanca"  cross goats and "Boar" does...  

Are your goats half Llama? Half pig?


----------

